# should I DTG OR DYESUB?



## jxh112 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi guys im trying to get some tshirts printed here in melbourne and i want to know whether these tshirts would be better off printed via Dye Sublimation OR DTG?

thanks a lot, (these were photoshopped, not printed already)
I'm just wondering as I'm aware of color limitations

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc112/mntfrsh/wearemassive.jpg?t=1192703585

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc112/mntfrsh/richlips-1.jpg

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc112/mntfrsh/nocents.jpg (doesnt have to have gradient, jus worried about size? isnt that a bit big for screen printing?)

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc112/mntfrsh/cmyk.jpg

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc112/mntfrsh/lines.jpg

http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/4327/toothpastejx7.jpg

Note: these designs are copyrighted, please don't copy them or use them.

Also if ANYYONE can recommend a good place for printing tees, please PM me? much thanks.

(sorry if ive posted in wrong section? or placed too many images haha)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

dye sub is more expensive to produce and will only work on 100% polyester that is white/ash (vaporapparel has some pastels that work). DTG will work on most cotton, blends and synthetics. Some DTG will do whte and dark shirts.

In the end DTG will be much cheaper. I can put a DTG shirt on the market for about $3 my cost...for a dye sub my cost is around $6 or so.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> dye sub is more expensive to produce and will only work on 100% polyester that is white/ash (vaporapparel has some pastels that work). DTG will work on most cotton, blends and synthetics. Some DTG will do whte and dark shirts.
> 
> In the end DTG will be much cheaper. I can put a DTG shirt on the market for about $3 my cost...for a dye sub my cost is around $6 or so.



Charles, it's a pity that the prices you are talking about don't seem to apply here in Australia


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Agee with Charles.

However, another thing I noticed is the size of your design. This could also be a problem for both methods. You would have to find somebody with a large enough bed to accomodate your design. And, for sublimation, you are going to be constrained to the paper size available and / or your heat press size.

John


----------



## putitonatshirt (Oct 4, 2007)

We use DTG and there is no way we could put a shirt on the market for $3 Aussie or US. Not sure what would be best cos' I have never used dye sub, but I can tell you that those edge ones would be pretty painful on a DTG printer - maximum width we do (after allowing for some padding) is 28cm wide. Also depends on what kind of material you want - to the best of my knowledge dye sub only works on polyester. Hope this helps.


----------

